# Gestational Surrogate mother to support us



## P&amp;S (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi
We are a gay couple who has been together for 7 years now   and we are looking at starting our family. Both our sisters (we are lucky to have one each!) are offering their eggs for the surrogacy. We are now looking for someone who could help us and be a gestational surrogate mother. Would anyone be able to suggest any idea and where to go? Please contact me. thanks a lot
P&S


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

You could perhaps have a look at these guys who are expecting their first child.. http://alltonneethree.blogspot.com/


----------



## P&amp;S (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot - I will look into it and see if they can give me some advices.


----------

